# Kenmore ice maker only making partial cubes slowly



## kyoung (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a Kenmore refrigerator that has an ice maker. It is only making partial or hollow cubes and it takes days to even fill the dump tray. I don't have an in the door dispenser for ice or water. How can I check if the line is clogged or what else could be wrong with it??? Thanks!!!


----------

